# Americans are idiots



## CSM

So sayeth a Canadien official:

Parrish sticks by 'idiot' comment
Last Updated Fri, 27 Aug 2004 09:23:56 EDT 
OTTAWA - A day after calling Americans a "coalition of idiots," Ontario member of Parliament Carolyn Parrish said a request from the prime minister hasn't persuaded her to withdraw the controversial comment. 


Carolyn Parrish  
Speaking after a cabinet meeting on Thursday, Prime Minister Paul Martin said he told the MP on Wednesday that her comments, made in reference to the U.S. missile defence system, were not welcome. 

"I told her her statements were not acceptable, they should be withdrawn, and she has colleagues who feel strongly about this issue on both sides," Martin said. 

Parrish said although she has incredible respect for the prime minister, she will let her comments stand. 

"I gave it a lot of thought, but I won't be withdrawing," Parrish said. 

She said she's sticking by the dictionary definition of the word 'idiot,' meaning ignorance and lack of knowledge. 

However, two cabinet ministers weighed in on the issue, saying Parrish was wrong. 

Defence Minister Bill Graham said he would prefer the missile defence debate be kept to a civilized discussion. 

Citizenship and Immigration Minister Judy Sgro said, "I think she should have kept her mouth shut." 

Parrish said she doesn't agree with Sgro's advice. 

"Keep my mouth shut? That's not what 28,000 people in my riding elected me to do," said Parrish. 

Parrish told reporters on Wednesday that she does not believe Canada should participate in U.S. President George W. Bush's missile defence program. 

"We are not joining a coalition of the idiots," she said. "We are joining a coalition of the wise." 

The government has entered into exploratory talks with the U.S. over participation in the controversial program, which would build a system to shoot down missiles entering North American airspace. 

Written by CBC News Online staff

made me laugh though. I guess that's what us idiots do!


----------



## insein

LOL.  What does that make her if we're the idiots?  Sad state of affairs in Canada.


----------



## freeandfun1

I see the left is infecting Canada too.  She couldn't provide a substantive reason for not joining the system, so she resorted to the personal destruction tactics of the left.  I would love to know if the DNC is giving the Canadian c*nt pointers.


----------



## Merlin1047

CSM said:
			
		

> So sayeth a Canadien official:
> 
> made me laugh though. I guess that's what us idiots do!



I applaud the woman, she is absolutely correct.  We ARE a nation of idiots.

Who, but an idiot would:

Send humanitarian aid to a bitter enemy?

Allow immigrants with no skills whose sole purpose is to cash in on social programs to enter the country?

Rebuild the economies and infrastructure of defeated enemies?

Forgive billions of dollars of debt to former enemies?

Pour hundreds of millions of dollars down foreign aid rat holes where huge portions of it are embezzled by corrupt dictators and the balance goes to support people who demonize us for not doing enough?

Give known terrorists the protection of our Constitution and pay for their shysters with tax money confiscated from the victims of these terrorists?

Support john kerry for President?

Not send Ted Kennedy to prison for manslaughter?

Find OJ Simpson innocent?

NOTE:  some of the foregoing was sarcasm.  I'll let each of you decide which.


----------



## MrMarbles

Sad state of affairs in Canada? Left infecting Canada?

Where have you guys been? Canada has been this way for a long time, the left haven't infected it, they run the joint, and all the better. Canada is a peace loving campassionate country. Our forward thinking, people first, liberal ideals is what makes us great.


As for this outspoken member of parliment, her words are misplaced, and should not of be spoken in a public forum like that. She does have the right to her own opinion, but the leaders of our country should show respect for one another, at least in publc. But it isn't just special to our country, LBJ once lifted our PM Pearson off the ground by the shirt collar, and yelled at him. Nixon was revealed to call Trudeau an asshole in private tapes that were released. So public criticsm is on rampant on both side of the borders.


----------



## freeandfun1

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> Sad state of affairs in Canada? Left infecting Canada?
> 
> Where have you guys been? Canada has been this way for a long time, the left haven't infected it, they run the joint, and all the better. Canada is a peace loving campassionate country. Our forward thinking, people first, liberal ideals is what makes us great.
> 
> 
> As for this outspoken member of parliment, her words are misplaced, and should not of be spoken in a public forum like that. She does have the right to her own opinion, but the leaders of our country should show respect for one another, at least in publc. But it isn't just special to our country, LBJ once lifted our PM Pearson off the ground by the shirt collar, and yelled at him. Nixon was revealed to call Trudeau an asshole in private tapes that were released. So public criticsm is on rampant on both side of the borders.



If you only heard Nixon call Trudeau an asshole on tapes that were released after he left office, that is not in public.

Same thing with the LBJ thing.  It must have been done in private, as I have NEVER seen a photo of the incident.


----------



## dmp

Word!!!!!


----------



## Wolfe

The Martin government should demand her resignation right away. She, as an elected official, cannot say this stuff in public. Americans are no more idiotic than us Canadians. We Canadians like our high horse, but when push comes to shove,Americans are there for us. She needs to go now and the sooner the better. I am ashamed, as a Canadian, to be associated with her stupid comments.


----------



## JIHADTHIS

Merlin1047 said:
			
		

> I applaud the woman, she is absolutely correct.  We ARE a nation of idiots.
> 
> Who, but an idiot would:
> 
> Send humanitarian aid to a bitter enemy?
> 
> Allow immigrants with no skills whose sole purpose is to cash in on social programs to enter the country?
> 
> Rebuild the economies and infrastructure of defeated enemies?
> 
> Forgive billions of dollars of debt to former enemies?
> 
> Pour hundreds of millions of dollars down foreign aid rat holes where huge portions of it are embezzled by corrupt dictators and the balance goes to support people who demonize us for not doing enough?
> 
> Give known terrorists the protection of our Constitution and pay for their shysters with tax money confiscated from the victims of these terrorists?
> 
> Support john kerry for President?
> 
> Not send Ted Kennedy to prison for manslaughter?
> 
> Find OJ Simpson innocent?
> 
> NOTE:  some of the foregoing was sarcasm.  I'll let each of you decide which.




Nah, none of that was sarcasm!


----------



## Said1

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> If you only heard Nixon call Trudeau an asshole on tapes that were released after he left office, that is not in public.
> 
> Same thing with the LBJ thing.  It must have been done in private, as I have NEVER seen a photo of the incident.



Nixon also called Trudeau a "Fucken Frog" (shrug). Trudeau spoke of this and other name calling publicly many times, he just laughed it off. 

As for the MP, she clearly has a death wish with regard to her career, wouldn't you think? Don't sweat it guys, I'm sure she's up dating her resume as we speak- you can only get away with that so many times.


----------



## Said1

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> I see the left is infecting Canada too.  She couldn't provide a substantive reason for not joining the system, so she resorted to the personal destruction tactics of the left.  I would love to know if the DNC is giving the Canadian c*nt pointers.




LOL, gotta agree with Marbles on this one. You should see some of the stuff written in my text books. :happy2:


----------



## insein

I don't think the left is infecting Canada.  I think Europe and by extension Canada have been affecting the American Left for years.  Its just finally grown to a boiling point.


----------



## KarlMarx

CSM said:
			
		

> So sayeth a Canadien official:
> 
> Parrish sticks by 'idiot' comment
> Last Updated Fri, 27 Aug 2004 09:23:56 EDT
> OTTAWA - A day after calling Americans a "coalition of idiots," Ontario member of Parliament Carolyn Parrish said a request from the prime minister hasn't persuaded her to withdraw the controversial comment.
> 
> 
> Carolyn Parrish
> Speaking after a cabinet meeting on Thursday, Prime Minister Paul Martin said he told the MP on Wednesday that her comments, made in reference to the U.S. missile defence system, were not welcome.
> 
> "I told her her statements were not acceptable, they should be withdrawn, and she has colleagues who feel strongly about this issue on both sides," Martin said.
> 
> Parrish said although she has incredible respect for the prime minister, she will let her comments stand.
> 
> "I gave it a lot of thought, but I won't be withdrawing," Parrish said.
> 
> She said she's sticking by the dictionary definition of the word 'idiot,' meaning ignorance and lack of knowledge.
> 
> However, two cabinet ministers weighed in on the issue, saying Parrish was wrong.
> 
> Defence Minister Bill Graham said he would prefer the missile defence debate be kept to a civilized discussion.
> 
> Citizenship and Immigration Minister Judy Sgro said, "I think she should have kept her mouth shut."
> 
> Parrish said she doesn't agree with Sgro's advice.
> 
> "Keep my mouth shut? That's not what 28,000 people in my riding elected me to do," said Parrish.
> 
> Parrish told reporters on Wednesday that she does not believe Canada should participate in U.S. President George W. Bush's missile defence program.
> 
> "We are not joining a coalition of the idiots," she said. "We are joining a coalition of the wise."
> 
> The government has entered into exploratory talks with the U.S. over participation in the controversial program, which would build a system to shoot down missiles entering North American airspace.
> 
> Written by CBC News Online staff
> 
> made me laugh though. I guess that's what us idiots do!



All of this coming from a country whose Parliment expected an apology from a rubber puppet (i.e. Triumph the Insult Comic Dog)...

For me to poop on!!!!!  :nine:


----------



## Said1

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> All of this coming from a country whose Parliment expected an apology from a rubber puppet (i.e. Triumph the Insult Comic Dog)...
> 
> For me to poop on!!!!!  :nine:



That was from another mouth peice at provincial level of government, but it's all good.


----------



## drac

JIHADTHIS said:
			
		

> Nah, none of that was sarcasm!


I thought john kerry remark was?


----------



## Said1

drac said:
			
		

> I thought john kerry remark was?




Hey brat, nice to see ya back. :tng:


----------



## drac

Said1 said:
			
		

> Hey brat, nice to see ya back. :tng:


thank you


----------



## rtwngAvngr

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> Sad state of affairs in Canada? Left infecting Canada?
> 
> Where have you guys been? Canada has been this way for a long time, the left haven't infected it, they run the joint, and all the better. Canada is a peace loving campassionate country. Our forward thinking, people first, liberal ideals is what makes us great.
> 
> 
> As for this outspoken member of parliment, her words are misplaced, and should not of be spoken in a public forum like that. She does have the right to her own opinion, but the leaders of our country should show respect for one another, at least in publc. But it isn't just special to our country, LBJ once lifted our PM Pearson off the ground by the shirt collar, and yelled at him. Nixon was revealed to call Trudeau an asshole in private tapes that were released. So public criticsm is on rampant on both side of the borders.




You're only great due to your proximity to us.  Your socialism will eventually fail you.


----------



## MrMarbles

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> You're only great due to your proximity to us.  Your socialism will eventually fail you.



Thats funny, because a lot of canucks believe it is the proximty that holds us back.


----------



## drac

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> Thats funny, because a lot of canucks believe it is the proximty that holds us back.


That is human nature, imho. We think we are saving them and they think we hold them back. It is always the other guy.


----------



## Said1

To to a certain extent, dependancy on the US holds Canada back. Having such a huge economy right next door makes finding potential markets a lot easier.


----------



## Comrade

CSM said:
			
		

> So sayeth a Canadien official:
> 
> Parrish sticks by 'idiot' comment
> Last Updated Fri, 27 Aug 2004 09:23:56 EDT
> 
> OTTAWA - A day after calling Americans a "coalition of idiots," Ontario member of Parliament Carolyn Parrish said a request from the prime minister hasn't persuaded her to withdraw the controversial comment.




PM runs Canada, but kind of nanny boy can't smack the taste out of her mouth but instead runs to MP and tattles:



> Carolyn Parrish
> Speaking after a cabinet meeting on Thursday, Prime Minister Paul Martin said he told the MP on Wednesday that her comments, made in reference to the U.S. missile defense system, were not welcome.



So Nyah nyah!  What is this, Kindergarden?  

Why can't anyone smack the taste out of her mouth?  



> "I told her her statements were not acceptable, they should be withdrawn, and she has colleagues who feel strongly about this issue on both sides," Martin said.



Apparently there are more crazy bastards who agree that American's are idiots, which is frightening.  But look at Martin whining like a girly boy.



> Parrish said although she has incredible respect for the prime minister, she will let her comments stand.



Incredible respect except he's still a pathetic weenie.     :funnyface 



> "I gave it a lot of thought, but I won't be withdrawing," Parrish said.



She's patronizing, asinine, arrogant, and condescending bitch, but she's got principles!



> She said she's sticking by the dictionary definition of the word 'idiot,' meaning ignorance and lack of knowledge.



Well sure, cover that ass.   But it's actually defined as a "foolish person or someone who is behaving in a stupid way."   Ring a bell?



> However, two cabinet ministers weighed in on the issue, saying Parrish was wrong.



Why not put it through parliament for a vote, too, ya wankers?  :wank:



> Defense Minister Bill Graham said he would prefer the missile defense debate be kept to a civilized discussion.



Well it's simple, Bill.   

You either come to the US with a plan for our joint protection or freak out about Bush and act like this whole thing is a bad idea.  

And when "American's as idiots" becomes a national policy instead of a recurring theme, like all fucknard Canadians seem to enjoy these days... it's a matter of one simple word to China that America doesn't squirt one chub for Canada anymore... and more than likely ensure Taiwan is free in return... and we lockdown our borders, and our idiot missile shield doesn't activate at all when some few urban places are wiped out... well Canadians can blame us for that what do we care?   Deal with it.   Okay, well, it's just a thought, but America is too good for that.  As the fucking idiots Carolyn Parrish says we are, we'll not let that happen.   But thanks anyway.



> Citizenship and Immigration Minister Judy Sgro said, "I think she should have kept her mouth shut."



Oooh.... BURN!   She really told her!



> Parrish said she doesn't agree with Sgro's advice.



Yeah BeeeYATCH!  Tell her.



> "Keep my mouth shut? That's not what 28,000 people in my riding elected me to do," said Parrish.



'Riding'?

For 28,000 people?

Riding For 28,000 people who expect her mouth to be open for them.

So is that lewd.  Crude?  Fuck her, I'm an idiot American.  Slut.



> Parrish told reporters on Wednesday that she does not believe Canada should participate in U.S. President George W. Bush's missile defense program.



What a struggle of conscience for her!  

It's the same kind  of choice we'll face when Canada roasts in nuclear flames... shall we weep, or break out the weenies and marshmallows?  



> "We are not joining a coalition of the idiots," she said. "We are joining a coalition of the wise."



Yeah, idiots with a missile defense program, thank you.  

So basicaly a coalition wise-asses will despise what we build until they face attack and then join the coalition of "DEAR GOD PLEASE FUCKING SAVE US, AMERICA!!!

And then join the coalition of toasty warm, steaming splatters of radioactive goo!   

And how stupid is that, gooey dumbass Canadians?   My advice is to vote the dumb bitch out.



> made me laugh though. I guess that's what us idiots do!



Me too!   :teeth:

That was like... way too Fiskable.  The Canadian cabinet is dwelling on how Americans are either idiots or not.  So while that's debated I wonder who among the entire cabinent really want to join and contribute now.  The longer our missile defence is left our own project the little I care of Canada and it's future.   Some are great people, but when these various leaders remain in office, who the hell vote for them?   Ontario is OFF the shield list until they vote the ninny out of office.


----------



## Said1

Comrade said:
			
		

> Ontario is OFF the shield list until they vote the ninny out of office.



If you suddenly don't hear from me, you'll know why.


----------



## Comrade

Said1 said:
			
		

> If you suddenly don't hear from me, you'll know why.



Oh dear... well like I said idiots we are we're also suckers for cute blonds, too, did I mention that?

Whatever happens we're obviously going to get mightly pissed about anyone messing with Canada because we own the rights to mess with ya.

And we got lots of guns.   TONS, and me I'm less than 2 hours from the border.   Who would dare?


----------



## MrMarbles

drac said:
			
		

> That is human nature, imho. We think we are saving them and they think we hold them back. It is always the other guy.



A lot of the times, Canada gets lumped in with the US on stuff we do not want to be a part of. Like the missle shield. We are going to be a part of it, must of us don't want to be. Thats why our gov't is clearly waiting for your election to happen before making a decsion.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> A lot of the times, Canada gets lumped in with the US on stuff we do not want to be a part of. Like the missle shield. We are going to be a part of it, must of us don't want to be. Thats why our gov't is clearly waiting for your election to happen before making a decsion.



Maybe if you're lucky, we'll leave a hole in the defenses so you can nuked off the face of the earth.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## dilloduck

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> A lot of the times, Canada gets lumped in with the US on stuff we do not want to be a part of. Like the missle shield. We are going to be a part of it, must of us don't want to be. Thats why our gov't is clearly waiting for your election to happen before making a decsion.




waiting for us?  whatever for?? Can't you make your own decisions?


----------



## Said1

Comrad said:
			
		

> Whatever happens we're obviously going to get mightly pissed about anyone messing with Canada because we own the rights to mess with ya.
> 
> And we got lots of guns. TONS, and me I'm less than 2 hours from the border. Who would dare?



 




			
				dilloduck said:
			
		

> waiting for us?  whatever for?? Can't you make your own decisions?



You really need us to answer that??


----------



## dilloduck

Said1 said:
			
		

> You really need us to answer that??



I'd like to hear Mr Marbles answer.


----------



## Said1

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I'd like to hear Mr Marbles answer.



Not mine?


----------



## drac

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> A lot of the times, Canada gets lumped in with the US on stuff we do not want to be a part of. Like the missle shield. We are going to be a part of it, must of us don't want to be. Thats why our gov't is clearly waiting for your election to happen before making a decsion.


That is kind of fun. On one hand you do not want to be lumped in with the US, on the other you are waiting for US to make a desicion. Am i missing something here?


----------



## Comrade

drac said:
			
		

> That is kind of fun. On one hand you do not want to be lumped in with the US, on the other you are waiting for US to make a desicion. Am i missing something here?



You know what's missing.   Cash!!!   If the Canucks want the shield they can pay into it.   If they want to wait until we deploy it and prove it's effective they should pay a premium with interest.

Or else we'll let China run them into Hudson Bay, the cheapskates.   They'll think Bush was neat after Mao moves in.


----------



## Said1

Comrade said:
			
		

> You know what's missing.   Cash!!!   If the Canucks want the shield they can pay into it.   If they want to wait until we deploy it and prove it's effective they should pay a premium with interest.
> 
> Or else we'll let China run them into Hudson Bay, the cheapskates.   They'll think Bush was neat after Mao moves in.



No, we'll wait and see who (duh) wins the election.

I thought Mao's was kinda cute, in that bloated dictator sorta way, although I heard Chinese is a hard language to learn.


----------



## 8236

CSM said:
			
		

> So sayeth a Canadien official:
> 
> Parrish sticks by 'idiot' comment
> Last Updated Fri, 27 Aug 2004 09:23:56 EDT
> OTTAWA - A day after calling Americans a "coalition of idiots," Ontario member of Parliament Carolyn Parrish said a request from the prime minister hasn't persuaded her to withdraw the controversial comment.
> 
> 
> Carolyn Parrish
> Speaking after a cabinet meeting on Thursday, Prime Minister Paul Martin said he told the MP on Wednesday that her comments, made in reference to the U.S. missile defence system, were not welcome.
> 
> "I told her her statements were not acceptable, they should be withdrawn, and she has colleagues who feel strongly about this issue on both sides," Martin said.
> 
> made me laugh though. I guess that's what us idiots do!



Even I (3 red squares and all) couldn't condone such statements. Thinking it is one thing, but saying it! That women has the political brain of a flea. What a faux pas -as a Canadian might say.


----------



## Said1

8236 said:
			
		

> What a faux pas -as a Canadian might say.



You mean French Canadian. Even then, they would only call her a "tete de carre"


----------



## MrMarbles

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Maybe if you're lucky, we'll leave a hole in the defenses so you can nuked off the face of the earth.  Merry Christmas!



Whos going to nuke Canada, seriously? And if we do, it will be because of our support for America.




> waiting for us? whatever for?? Can't you make your own decisions?



We are waiting for your election. Why make a decision when everything may change in a month or so. Plus, with Bush there is a lot of pressure to conform, but if Kerry wins, that pressure will be relieved and we won't have to worry about appeasing America so much. Which is ironic because America appearnetly hates appeasers.


----------



## dilloduck

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> Whos going to nuke Canada, seriously? And if we do, it will be because of our support for America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are waiting for your election. Why make a decision when everything may change in a month or so. Plus, with Bush there is a lot of pressure to conform, but if Kerry wins, that pressure will be relieved and we won't have to worry about appeasing America so much. Which is ironic because America appearnetly hates appeasers.



Conform???  Conform to what??


----------



## drac

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> Whos going to nuke Canada, seriously? And if we do, it will be because of our support for America. We are waiting for your election. Why make a decision when everything may change in a month or so. Plus, with Bush there is a lot of pressure to conform, but if Kerry wins, that pressure will be relieved and we won't have to worry about appeasing America so much. Which is ironic because America appearnetly hates appeasers.


LOL, why wait for an "idiot", make your descision based on the needs of the country, no?


----------



## KarlMarx

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Conform???  Conform to what??



"Conformist"  _noun or adj._ - term applied to conservatives who think alike

"Free Thinker"  _noun _ - term applied to liberals who think alike

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Idiot" _noun _ - term applied to people who hold conservative viewpoints in spite of the fact that they hold advanced degrees from prestigious universities

"Enlightened" _adj. _ - term applied to people who parrot the latest liberal clap trap in spite of the fact that they didn't even complete their freshmen year of college.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Nazi" _adj._ - term applied by liberals to conservatives who believe in freedom of thought, the right to freedom of political speech, the freedom to worship God and in liberating oppressed people from tyranny

"Patriot" _noun_ - self congratulatory term applied by American liberals to themselves for being apologists for Middle Eastern tyrants, slowly destroying First Amendment liberties through the American court system and for being in favor of turning American sovereignty to the UN

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Bigot" _noun_ - term applied to conservatives who are willing to accept people of different races and creeds in their Administrations and fight to get billions of dollars allocated to combat AIDS in developing nations

"Inclusive" _adj._ - liberals who are willing to accept people of different races, sexual orientations and genders on the condition that they totally agree with the Democratic Party Line.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Murderer/Baby Killer" _noun_ - terms applied to presidents who, despite great cost to their political popularity, liberated over 50 million people from the Taliban and Saddam Hussein. Can also be applied to presidents who attempt to ban the murder of newborn infants by having their brains sucked out of their heads with a vacuum cleaner (without anesthesia).

"Pro-Choice" _adj_- term applied to individuals who favor terminating the lives of newborn infants in the manner just described in order to prevent the mother from being inconvenienced.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Spin" - _adverb _ - term applied to conclusions based on logical thought and analysis or based on values of right and wrong. Usually applied to conservative viewpoints

"Eloquent" - _adj _ - term applied to liberals who make accusations of conservatives based on lies or flimsy evidence, usually while becoming overly emotional and hysterical.


----------



## Comrade

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> Whos going to nuke Canada, seriously? And if we do, it will be because of our support for America.



I bet Iran or North Korea would take a free shot if we let them.




> We are waiting for your election. Why make a decision when everything may change in a month or so. Plus, with Bush there is a lot of pressure to conform, but if Kerry wins, that pressure will be relieved and we won't have to worry about appeasing America so much. Which is ironic because America appearnetly hates appeasers.



But Canada can't appease us, they can only kiss our ass.   

In breaking news, some ditzy Ontario official refuses to retract the claim that "Americans are idiots", which apparently put the PM and MP into spin control, and provoked a round of condemnations from all manner of top officials.   But that's just funny how serious they all get about what is simply healthy release of tension from the little nutcase.   Let it out Canada!


----------



## MrMarbles

Comrade said:
			
		

> I bet Iran or North Korea would take a free shot if we let them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Canada can't appease us, they can only kiss our ass.
> 
> In breaking news, some ditzy Ontario official refuses to retract the claim that "Americans are idiots", which apparently put the PM and MP into spin control, and provoked a round of condemnations from all manner of top officials.   But that's just funny how serious they all get about what is simply healthy release of tension from the little nutcase.   Let it out Canada!



Then don't get angry over the type of lipstick we wear.


----------



## Said1

Comrade said:
			
		

> In breaking news, some ditzy Ontario official refuses to retract the claim that "Americans are idiots", which apparently put the PM and MP into spin control, and provoked a round of condemnations from all manner of top officials.   But that's just funny how serious they all get about what is simply healthy release of tension from the little nutcase.   Let it out Canada!




But that would be rude, it's just not our way. :halo:


----------



## drac

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> Then don't get angry over the type of lipstick we wear.


Fine, in that case take Celine Dion back


----------



## MrMarbles

drac said:
			
		

> Fine, in that case take Celine Dion back



Whoa, whoa, whoa! You guys took her in open arms, if you like we can find the receipt and you can return her yourself, ad pick sometihng you like better out. Another Avril, or Nickelback perhaps.


----------



## Said1

drac said:
			
		

> Fine, in that case take Celine Dion back



Speaking of inbreeding, who thinks Renee is really her uncle??


----------



## fuzzykitten99

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> Whos going to nuke Canada, seriously? And if we do, it will be because of our support for America.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone nuke "America Jr.?"
> 
> :tng:
> 
> Really, I would miss the fishing in Canay-duh if something DID happen.
Click to expand...


----------



## Said1

fuzzykitten99 said:
			
		

> Really, I would miss the fishing in Canay-duh if something DID happen.



Uh duh... ok, wouldn't want that...duh.


----------



## MrMarbles

fuzzykitten99 said:
			
		

> MrMarbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whos going to nuke Canada, seriously? And if we do, it will be because of our support for America.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone nuke "America Jr.?"
> 
> :tng:
> 
> Really, I would miss the fishing in Canay-duh if something DID happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why build a missile defence system? And then strong arm other countries into supporting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Mr. Marbles ,  is it your belief that somehow if America is destroyed that socialism will all the sudden become a viable economic system?  I'm just wondering.  Socialism fails on it's own merits.  WE'RE not the problem.  Socialism always fails as the incentive to lead and innovate is removed, therefore people don't and the tyrants in government only become more and more oppressive instead of admitting their system isn't working.  It happens everytime and always will.  Turn back before it's too late.


----------



## MrMarbles

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Mr. Marbles ,  is it your belief that somehow if America is destroyed that socialism will all the sudden become a viable economic system?  I'm just wondering.  Socialism fails on it's own merits.  WE'RE not the problem.  Socialism always fails as the incentive to lead and innovate is removed, therefore people don't and the tyrants in government only become more and more oppressive instead of admitting their system isn't working.  It happens everytime and always will.  Turn back before it's too late.



Again your wrong. Just view all other threads on the topic to see it. This has nothing to do with missle defence. Canada is a democratic socialist country, we are doing fine, so are the others. America is losing its hold on the world. You turn back before it's to late.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> Again your wrong. Just view all other threads on the topic to see it. This has nothing to do with missle defence. Canada is a democratic socialist country, we are doing fine, so are the others. America is losing its hold on the world. You turn back before it's to late.



No.  Socialism cause economic stagnation.  You're just jealous of our growth, because you've been indoctrinated into liberal hatred of humanity, you want us all to do the same, and run to the cliff like lemmings.   Misery love company. It's not gonna happen.  Go watch Degrassi.

Our hold seems to be coming along quite nicely.  Get your head out of it.


----------



## MrMarbles

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> No.  Socialism cause economic stagnation.  You're just jealous of our growth, because you've been indoctrinated into liberal hatred of humanity, you want us all to do the same, and run to the cliff like lemmings.   Misery love company. It's not gonna happen.  Go watch Degrassi.
> 
> Our hold seems to be coming along quite nicely.  Get your head out of it.



How many jobs have been lost over the past four years? A million or so, isn't? Canada is still moving up. And just like Degrassi, Canadian ideals will be exported down south where there is a huge fan base for them.


----------



## Annie

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> How many jobs have been lost over the past four years? A million or so, isn't? Canada is still moving up. And just like Degrassi, Canadian ideals will be exported down south where there is a huge fan base for them.



Not sure you are right on this Mr. Marbles:

http://www.statcan.ca/english/Subjects/Labour/LFS/lfs-en.htm


http://stats.bls.gov/news.release/empsit.nr0.htm


----------



## rtwngAvngr

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> How many jobs have been lost over the past four years? A million or so, isn't? Canada is still moving up. And just like Degrassi, Canadian ideals will be exported down south where there is a huge fan base for them.




Let's look at the big picture.  like the last 30 or so years of growth.  Your country is a stagnant cesspool.


----------



## Said1

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Let's look at the big picture.  like the last 30 or so years of growth.  Your country is a stagnant cesspool.



Come on, you don't like Marbles and that's fine. But Canada is not a cesspool, and you know it. Sometimes you can be a real jerk - like today.

Oh, and I mean that in the nicest way.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Said1 said:
			
		

> Come on, you don't like Marbles and that's fine. But Canada is not a cesspool, and you know it. Sometimes you can be a real jerk - like today.
> 
> Oh, and I mean that in the nicest way.



It's politically headed down a toilet.  It doesn't mean it doesn't contain nice individuals like you.

And regarding Isaac, I was just asking him if he ever defended us to the antiamerican reactionaries.  Sorry to offend.  Sometimes the truth hurts.


----------



## Said1

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> It's politically headed down a toilet.



Don't fret, in the end, the left always follows the right. :happy2:

I say that to my mother all the time, she  looks funny before her head explodes.


I would also suggest you stop dissen' Degrassi. I grew up with the kids on Degrassi street, Joey, Snake, Spike, Lucy, they're like the brothers and sisters I never had.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Don't fret, in the end, the left always follows the right. :happy2:
> 
> I say that to my mother all the time, she  looks funny before her head explodes.
> 
> 
> I would also suggest you stop dissen' Degrassi. I grew up with the kids on Degrassi street, Joey, Snake, Spike, Lucy, they're like the brothers and sisters I never had.



Canada, like the US has its Left and Right, granted, they have more left than the US. Issac tries to broach the difference, sometimes he succeeds. Said, well she is an honorary American. Mr. Marbles, well he is an honorary member of the USSR, but it doesn't exist anymore. Maybe he wishes to join Cuba or China, though I strongly doubt it.


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Mr. Marbles, well he is an honorary member of the USSR, but it doesn't exist anymore. Maybe he wishes to join Cuba or China, though I strongly doubt it.



I doubt it too, the beer in Canada is way better haha.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> I doubt it too, the beer in Canada is way better haha.


----------



## MrMarbles

Hey man, the communist thing is just a shtick. Like i've said before, my tone and attitude in my arguments match the counters i get. I'm like a mirror, your right hand is my left, we are all the same.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> Hey man, the communist thing is just a shtick. Like i've said before, my tone and attitude in my arguments match the counters i get. I'm like a mirror, your right hand is my left, we are all the same.




So you claim after being thoroughly routed.    You're just another typical liberal pseudointellectual.


----------



## MrMarbles

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> So you claim after being thoroughly routed.    You're just another typical liberal pseudointellectual.



Nah, i'm a lib. I haven't been routed, my exprience here has cemented my beliefs, thanks. You have given me a good look out how the other side thinks, and it is depressing.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> Nah, i'm a lib. I haven't been routed, my exprience here has cemented my beliefs, thanks. You have given me a good look out how the other side thinks, and it is depressing.




You depress me with your worship of illogic and steadfast avoidance of proven economic principles.

Socialism causes economic stagnation as innovation and hard work goes unrewarded, putting those good behaviors on extinguish, to flip into behavioral psychology parlance.  Which part of this model do you think is inaccurate?  Or do you know it's correct, but wish to deny it and play to people's base emotions of envy?  OR are you an unthinking Degrassi Zombie.


----------



## MrMarbles

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> You depress me with your worship of illogic and steadfast avoidance of proven economic principles.
> 
> Socialism causes economic stagnation as innovation and hard work goes unrewarded, putting those good behaviors on extinguish, to flip into behavioral psychology parlance.  Which part of this model do you think is inaccurate?  Or do you know it's correct, but wish to deny it and play to people's base emotions of envy?  OR are you an unthinking Degrassi Zombie.



I'm not denying that liberal ideals can hinder a economy, they can if not managed properly. Economic stagnation? That can happen anywhere. It happen to the Sates in the 30's, and again in the 80's. Then new, liberal ideas where brought forward, and things turned upwards. These things may be proven economic principles (but i'm sure you won't show any evidence of which, like anyother of your claims) but it is also proven to cause human rights disasters. If you want to rich that control your country to become more powerful, then do so and send your kids to work in the oil feilds, that will help a lot to further America's economy and line their pockets.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> I'm not denying that liberal ideals can hinder a economy, they can if not managed properly. Economic stagnation? That can happen anywhere. It happen to the Sates in the 30's, and again in the 80's. Then new, liberal ideas where brought forward, and things turned upwards. These things may be proven economic principles (but i'm sure you won't show any evidence of which, like anyother of your claims) but it is also proven to cause human rights disasters. If you want to rich that control your country to become more powerful, then do so and send your kids to work in the oil feilds, that will help a lot to further America's economy and line their pockets.



The 30's bust was due to irrational speculation not backed by covered investments or collateral.  "Buying on margin".  ANd the eighties were an amazing period of economic growth.  You're just plain wrong on that one.  An ideology based on lies will not serve you well, going forward.  I suggest you board the clue train.

I'm glad you admitted liberal ideals can hinder an economy.  THEY'RE NOT BEING MANAGED PROPERLY.  Leftist politicians have gone so far in pandering to envy that they completely distort economic truths to their childish constituencies, and you go right along with it.


----------



## MrMarbles

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> The 30's bust was due to irrational speculation not backed by covered investments or collateral.  "Buying on margin".  ANd the eighties were an amazing period of economic growth.  You're just plain wrong on that one.  An ideology based on lies will not serve you well, going forward.  I suggest you board the clue train.
> 
> I'm glad you admitted liberal ideals can hinder an economy.  THEY'RE NOT BEING MANAGED PROPERLY.  Leftist politicians have gone so far in pandering to envy that they completely distort economic truths to their childish constituencies, and you go right along with it.



The same economic shit that went on in the 20's and 30's is going on today.  The US economy is heavily levraged on the vast American gold reserves and foreign oil.  The economy is no doubt strong, but it is very succeptible to variations in the price of gold and oil.

Without the market checks and regulations, your "socialist" protections if you will, that can control these prices to a degree, the US economy would be more fragile than a house of cards in a hurricane.

I'm not advocating a socialist economy, just a regulated one.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> The same economic shit that went on in the 20's and 30's is going on today.The US economy is heavily levraged on the vast American gold reserves and foreign oil.  The economy is no doubt strong, but it is very succeptible to variations in the price of gold and oil.
> 
> Without the market checks and regulations, your "socialist" protections if you will, that can control these prices to a degree, the US economy would be more fragile than a house of cards in a hurricane.
> 
> I'm not advocating a socialist economy, just a regulated one.



It's not even close.   Your post is completely ridiculous.  Step off.


----------



## MrMarbles

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> It's not even close.   Your post is completely ridiculous.  Step off.



Fine. Close your eyes, plug your ears and begin to hum. That is the only way you can deny it.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> Fine. Close your eyes, plug your ears and begin to hum. That is the only way you can deny it.



Close my eyes to what?  You have made no cohesive point whatsoever.  Something about currency or the importance of oil?  Please show  the relevancy of your seemingly inchoate ramblings.


----------



## MrMarbles

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Close my eyes to what?  You have made no cohesive point whatsoever.  Something about currency or the importance of oil?  Please show  the relevancy of your seemingly inchoate ramblings.



What is the point? Plenty of times I, and others have showed you proof. And then you go and dismiss it. It is right in font of you, but you refuse to accept the truth. Then you give some bland all incompassing statement on how you are right, and refuse to show proof. You are a hypocrite. You can use fancy sayings, and poor grammar to try and hide it, but in the end you are still a hypocrite.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> What is the point? Plenty of times I, and others have showed you proof. And then you go and dismiss it. It is right in font of you, but you refuse to accept the truth. Then you give some bland all incompassing statement on how you are right, and refuse to show proof. You are a hypocrite. You can use fancy sayings, and poor grammar to try and hide it, but in the end you are still a hypocrite.



  You have no point.  I invite you to reiterate it.  Socialism decouples an individuals success from his efforts.  Hence, people stop trying, because it just doesn't matter.  Society degrades.  Then people start turning on each other along ethnic lines, and genocide begins.  Socialism kills.  Accept it.


----------



## MrMarbles

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> You have no point.  I invite you to reiterate it.  Socialism decouples an individuals success from his efforts.  Hence, people stop trying, because it just doesn't matter.  Society degrades.  Then people start turning on each other along ethnic lines, and genocide begins.  Socialism kills.  Accept it.



So does neo-conservativism. They both can lead to bad things. But where socialism is there to provide and bo the people's bidding. Neo-con gov't are just there to enrich themselves on others. Their greed causes enoromous problems to others. Or unwillingness to understand how your actions hurt others will be your downfall.


----------



## dilloduck

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> So does neo-conservativism. They both can lead to bad things. But where socialism is there to provide and bo the people's bidding. Neo-con gov't are just there to enrich themselves on others. Their greed causes enoromous problems to others. Or unwillingness to understand how your actions hurt others will be your downfall.



Cmon Marbles--there are greedy socialists that have thier own interests ahead of the interests of others--you know--the ones who are "more equal" than others?


----------



## CSM

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> So does neo-conservativism. They both can lead to bad things. But where socialism is there to provide and bo the people's bidding. *Neo-con gov't are just there to enrich themselves on others.* Their greed causes enoromous problems to others. Or unwillingness to understand how your actions hurt others will be your downfall.



Does that mean that all neo-cons are rich?


----------



## rtwngAvngr

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> So does neo-conservativism. They both can lead to bad things. But where socialism is there to provide and bo the people's bidding. Neo-con gov't are just there to enrich themselves on others. Their greed causes enoromous problems to others. Or unwillingness to understand how your actions hurt others will be your downfall.




Wrong.  Neocon governments are there to promote economic freedom for all, in light of proven economic realities, and the reality of how economic policy effects society.  We are there to defend life sustaining free markets against the envy laden socialists, bent on destroying freedom on behalf of their covetous constituency.


----------



## MrMarbles

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Cmon Marbles--there are greedy socialists that have thier own interests ahead of the interests of others--you know--the ones who are "more equal" than others?



For sure. People will always try to exploit people, no matter the form of gov't. RWA wants a economy that will allow big bussiness to do whatever it likes, which, in the pursuit of making money, stomp on a lot of people. I don't want a communist form of economy, I want one with guidlines and rules. 



> Does that mean that all neo-cons are rich?



No. Lots just dream of a day when they can be like those in charge. Unfortunatley those in charge will not let anyone succeed, it will take away from their bottm line.



> Wrong. Neocon governments are there to promote economic freedom for all, in light of proven economic realities, and the reality of how economic policy effects society. We are there to defend life sustaining free markets against the envy laden socialists, bent on destroying freedom on behalf of their covetous constituency.



Bin laden is a fanatical islamic terrorist, not a socialist. Free markets need restrictions and guidlines to prevent them from going to far. Again, a market that is allowed to do whatever it wants will jus implode on it's self. Ya depression!


----------



## rtwngAvngr

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> For sure. People will always try to exploit people, no matter the form of gov't. RWA wants a economy that will allow big bussiness to do whatever it likes, which, in the pursuit of making money, stomp on a lot of people. I don't want a communist form of economy, I want one with guidlines and rules.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Lots just dream of a day when they can be like those in charge. Unfortunatley those in charge will not let anyone succeed, it will take away from their bottm line.
> 
> 
> 
> Bin laden is a fanatical islamic terrorist, not a socialist. Free markets need restrictions and guidlines to prevent them from going to far. Again, a market that is allowed to do whatever it wants will jus implode on it's self. Ya depression!



Don't misrepresent my position please.  I don't want big business to be able to do whatever  it likes.  They need to adhere to the laws like the rest of us.

Liberals, embittered by the own envy, look at the world in black and white terms: business bad, socialism good.  They do this because they would rather use the power of government to steal from others than learn how to run a business and deal with all the paperwork. 

  Also they feel intellectually superior because they can regurgitate the wrong, and simplistic priniciples of socialism, due to their attendance of one our many fine leftist indoctrination universities.  "Those who can't do, criticize".

Another thing.  Libs have us believe that they push for socialism because they're morally superior, attempting to disabuse society of it's greed, when actually they simply wish to use the power of government for their own personal gain.  At least business people admit they're in it to make money.  

Business people must come up with a good or service people want .  Libs seek to confiscate wealth from others, oblivious of what it means to EARN money by providing a marketable good or service. 

And also. There is corruption in both business and government.  However, corruption in business is controlled by a free market; a manager can only bilk so much and act a tyrant to the degree that he does not ruin his companies ability to compete against other companies. When the stock goes down, he's out of there.  Government, having no competition, is only limited by the leaders willingness to use force and suppress information.

Think about it for awhile.


----------



## Said1

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Don't misrepresent my position please.  I don't want big business to be able to do whatever  it likes.  They need to adhere to the laws like the rest of us.
> 
> Liberals, embittered by the own envy, look at the world in black and white terms: business bad, socialism good.  They do this because they would rather use the power of government to steal from others than learn how to run a business and deal with all the paperwork.
> 
> Also they feel intellectually superior because they can regurgitate the wrong, and simplistic priniciples of socialism, due to their attendance of one our many fine leftist indoctrination universities.  "Those who can't do, criticize".
> 
> Another thing.  Libs have us believe that they push for socialism because they're morally superior, attempting to disabuse society of it's greed, when actually they simply wish to use the power of government for their own personal gain.  At least business people admit they're in it to make money.
> 
> Business people must come up with a good or service people want .  Libs seek to confiscate wealth from others, oblivious of what it means to EARN money by providing a marketable good or service.
> 
> And also. There is corruption in both business and government.  However, corruption in business is controlled by a free market; a manager can only bilk so much and act a tyrant to the degree that he does not ruin his companies ability to compete against other companies. When the stock goes down, he's out of there.  Government, having no competition, is only limited by the leaders willingness to use force and suppress information.
> 
> Think about it for awhile.



Oh, oh, let me: The gov becomes the unregulated big business monopoly, which implodes from within...bad.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

Said1 said:
			
		

> Oh, oh, let me: The gov becomes the unregulated big business monopoly, which implodes from within...bad.




Yep. Go forth, said1, preach the truth across the frozen steppes of your lib-laden nation.  The power of the truth will allow you to speak all languages, and give you energy inexhaustate.


----------



## Said1

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Yep. Go forth, said1, preach the truth across the frozen steppes of your lib-laden nation.  The power of the truth will allow you to speak all languages, and give you energy inexhaustate.



Not today, I have cramps. My ass looks big in everything.


----------



## dilloduck

Said1 said:
			
		

> Not today, I have cramps. My ass looks big in everything.



NP--I have confidence that it'll only take ya a week when ya get started ! :cof:


----------



## MrMarbles

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Don't misrepresent my position please.  I don't want big business to be able to do whatever  it likes.  They need to adhere to the laws like the rest of us.
> 
> Liberals, embittered by the own envy, look at the world in black and white terms: business bad, socialism good.  They do this because they would rather use the power of government to steal from others than learn how to run a business and deal with all the paperwork.
> 
> Also they feel intellectually superior because they can regurgitate the wrong, and simplistic priniciples of socialism, due to their attendance of one our many fine leftist indoctrination universities.  "Those who can't do, criticize".
> 
> Another thing.  Libs have us believe that they push for socialism because they're morally superior, attempting to disabuse society of it's greed, when actually they simply wish to use the power of government for their own personal gain.  At least business people admit they're in it to make money.
> 
> Business people must come up with a good or service people want .  Libs seek to confiscate wealth from others, oblivious of what it means to EARN money by providing a marketable good or service.
> 
> And also. There is corruption in both business and government.  However, corruption in business is controlled by a free market; a manager can only bilk so much and act a tyrant to the degree that he does not ruin his companies ability to compete against other companies. When the stock goes down, he's out of there.  Government, having no competition, is only limited by the leaders willingness to use force and suppress information.
> 
> Think about it for awhile.




All of your 'theories' on libs are unfounded, generalized and wrong.

Corruptiion in gov't is controlled, by the people, they have the power to change things. A free market cannot control anything, thats why it is free, to allow anybody to what they want. Hello big bussiness just now starting to get its ass in check for wrong doings, enron, ect. Gov't is run by the people. It is not a bussiness, it does not provide goods, it provides for your rights. The right to receive medical care, to school, support net for those abused by big corporations. Not all big bussiness is bad. It's just that Absolute power corrupts absoulutley, and in a free market, they have absolute power.



> Oh, oh, let me: The gov becomes the unregulated big business monopoly, which implodes from within...bad.



No offense Said, but being a fellow Canuckistanian, where did you grow up? How where your views formed?


----------



## rtwngAvngr

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> All of your 'theories' on libs are unfounded, generalized and wrong.


Actually they're proven by history, generalized, and correct.  One out of three IS bad.


> Corruptiion in gov't is controlled, by the people, they have the power to change things.


Corruption is greatest in government.  Have you heard the expression, "Power corrupts, and total power corrupts totally.  "?
  Government typically has a monopoly on anything it endeavors to do.  Economically speaking monopolies lead to high prices, and low quality.  THis is an economic fact.  Why don't you take some courses in economics.   You would be well served.


> A free market cannot control anything, thats why it is free, to allow anybody to what they want.


Free markets allow consumers to decide in their everyday purchasing decisions which companies thrive and which ones do not.  They vote with their dollars.


> Hello big bussiness just now starting to get its ass in check for wrong doings, enron, ect.


Your precious U.N. has committed the biggest fraud in history, under the GUISE Of caring about people.  ANd yes there is white collar crime, and it should be prosecuted to the full extent of the law.


> Gov't is run by the people.


Yeah.  We get to vote once in a while.  It is not nearly as responsive to our choices as the market is.


> It is not a bussiness, it does not provide goods, it provides for your rights. The right to receive medical care, to school, support net for those abused by big corporations.


Those are goods and services.  Government is typically a poor value proposition.


> Not all big bussiness is bad. It's just that Absolute power corrupts absoulutley, and in a free market, they have absolute power.


Woah.  Deja vu.   Who's they? Deregulation and forcing competition and freemarkets is a check and balance system with every consumer deciding the winner on a daily basis with his purchasing decisions.  SOcialism eliminates competition, and puts way to much power in the hands of a monolithic government.


> No offense Said, but being a fellow Canuckistanian, where did you grow up? How where your views formed?



Marbles, your views are upside down, were you born in China?


----------



## Said1

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> No offense Said, but being a fellow Canuckistanian, where did you grow up? How where your views formed?



I lived in Calgary for many years, and have spent the last 17yrs living in Ottawa.

My views were formed mainly by working for the government and working within various different social programs. I am also a student who has studied underdevelopment in third world countries to death, and aside from learning about rocks and such, my concentration is in culture and globalization.  So, as you see, I have formed my views from both first hand experience, and a little bit of book learnen' heeuck. Any more questions?

Have you seen the new health care plan? 41 billion over 10yrs? No terms, no conditions..... "we got high hopes, high up in the sky hopes"


----------



## MrMarbles

Said1 said:
			
		

> I lived in Calgary for many years, and have spent the last 17yrs living in Ottawa.
> 
> My views were formed mainly by working for the government and working within various different social programs. I am also a student who has studied underdevelopment in third world countries to death, and aside from learning about rocks and such, my concentration is in culture and globalization.  So, as you see, I have formed my views from both first hand experience, and a little bit of book learnen' heeuck. Any more questions?
> 
> Have you seen the new health care plan? 41 billion over 10yrs? No terms, no conditions..... "we got high hopes, high up in the sky hopes"



Just curious. At least you have some first hand knowledge behind you.

RWA history has proven that when econonmy for the rich is pushed ahead above everything else, oppression is not far behind.  Your extremists views for the right will only hurt people. Join the centre, their is alo t more of us over here, and we know how to party!


----------



## rtwngAvngr

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> Just curious. At least you have some first hand knowledge behind you.
> 
> RWA history has proven that when econonmy for the rich is pushed ahead above everything else, oppression is not far behind.  Your extremists views for the right will only hurt people. Join the centre, their is alo t more of us over here, and we know how to party!



We have minimum wages, environmental protections, workplace standards,  graduated income tax  (so the rich "pay their share" like you communists like).  No one is advocating pushing the economy ahead of all else for the rich.  We DO recognize however that capitalism and profit is the golden goose from which the money for your programs flows.  Everything in life has a cost.  I'm just asking you to acknowledge reality.  Can you do that?

It's funny, Marbles, that you consider yourself a centrist!


----------



## MrMarbles

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> We have minimum wages, environmental protections, workplace standards,  graduated income tax  (so the rich "pay their share" like you communists like).  No one is advocating pushing the economy ahead of all else for the rich.  We DO recognize however that capitalism and profit is the golden goose from which the money for your programs flows.  Everything in life has a cost.  I'm just asking you to acknowledge reality.  Can you do that?
> 
> It's funny, Marbles, that you consider yourself a centrist!




Captialism works. Ultra-capitalism corrupts, and oppresses. America is great, it is all about the winning. Unfortunatley for every one person that 'wins' hundreds need to lose. One gets rich and succeds of the backs of others. There need to be the proper checks in place to help them.

And in the grand scheme of things, I am centre, well okay, centre left.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> Captialism works. Ultra-capitalism corrupts, and oppresses. America is great, it is all about the winning. Unfortunatley for every one person that 'wins' hundreds need to lose. One gets rich and succeds of the backs of others. There need to be the proper checks in place to help them.
> 
> And in the grand scheme of things, I am centre, well okay, centre left.



Checks like minimum wage,  working standards,  income tax, corporate tax,  we have them.  There is no ultracapitalism in the world.  This is just a sloppy slippery slope argument.  Very high school debate team.


----------



## MrMarbles

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Checks like minimum wage,  working standards,  income tax, corporate tax,  we have them.  There is no ultracapitalism in the world.  This is just a sloppy slippery slope argument.  Very high school debate team.



An arguement you love to employ.


----------



## eric

> There need to be the proper checks in place to help them



Simple question, WHY ?????????

Think of capitalism as natural selection at it's finest !!!


----------



## rtwngAvngr

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> An arguement you love to employ.



Because I've never gotten an answer about what you mean by regulated capitalism.


----------



## MrMarbles

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Because I've never gotten an answer about what you mean by regulated capitalism.



You've gotten plenty. Not just by my, but isaac and others aswell.



> Simple question, WHY ?????????



To prevent oppression.


----------



## rtwngAvngr

MrMarbles said:
			
		

> You've gotten plenty. Not just by my, but isaac and others aswell.



No I haven't.  All I've gotten from Isaac is proof of his ignorance of the tragedies of government monopolies.

What do you mean by regulated captialism?  Anyone please answer. is it taxation?  Minimum wages?  Working conditions?  What is it?


----------

